# Seedling Progress (Non Slipper)



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2016)

I got a flask of Brassavola nodosa last fall.
There were over 70 seedlings counting super tiny little ones, which I tossed out. 

The first photo shows the smallest bunch after super small ones had been tossed out. Still very small. I almost threw them out too since they were too small to deal with for me and there were many seedlings already.

Picture 2: Using a toothpick, 8 seedlings were potted up in 2 inch plastic pot in sphagnum moss with clay balls at the bottom for aeration and drainage. 

I had this under LED light for the winter. Nearly zero growth. then switched to sunny window as soon as the cold weather ceased. 

Picture 3: The same pot in April this year. They grew little bit.

Last picture: taken today. With the heat and humidity of the summer, they just exploded! These are now just slightly smaller than the largest seedlings out of the same flask. Amazing catching up given the huge difference in size at the start. 

I had a lot to give away, so I gave way many of them for Christmas gift at the local society meeting. still have quite a few!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 11, 2016)

Daaaaang! That's serious growth! Wow!


----------



## marqdiego (Sep 11, 2016)

Great job!!! 
But the way, what kind od LED lights do you use?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2016)

Impressive!


----------

